# Application on my foster...



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a little maltese girl, about 4 yrs old, that I have been fostering since May last year. She was a puppy mill breederl. When Tilly outlived her usefulness, she was taken to a vet to be euthanized. The vet knew Belinda, the lady that runs the rescue I work with. So on and so forth, and Tilly ended up in my arms. When Tilly first got to my house, she didn't even know what a treat was. Now she will (slowly) come to me to get a treat. Heck, she'll even bark at me to let me know she wants a treat. First time I put her on a leash, she went CRAZY!!!! I said I'd never put a leash back on her, and I didn't for a long time. Now, she enjoys her walks on a leash. 

We received an inquiry on her today. The lady wasn't even scared away because Tilly isn't housebroken. The lady is a stay at home mom and has worked with shy babies before. I don't know if she fully understands how Tilly is, but she sounds like a good possibility for Tilly's forever home. My heart is happy, but sad at the same time. I know many of you get that. I feel like that dad who doesn't think there could possibly be any boy out there good enough for his daughter, especially one with special needs. 

I just needed to say that and knew that you'd understand. Cross your fingers that this will be the perfect home for my Tilly and that Belinda (the Rescue leader) will see the home for what it truly is.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, I meant to include a link to her petfinder profile. She's a pretty girl. Here's Tilly!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lynne -- if it's the right home, then it was meant to be and will happen.

Tilly has been sooooooooooooooooo lucky to have you as her Guardian Angel for this past year. I know that you will have mixed emotions of happiness that she's found a great furever home and sadness that you will miss her when she leaves. This is why it is soooooo difficult for many of us to foster. We truly become too attached.

Sending lots of prayers for little Tilly. I know that God will light the path.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

First, thank you for taking such great care of Tilly and showing her what love is. I know it will be hard to let her go but it sounds like she will continue to get the love and care she so much needs. Praying all goes well for sweet Tilly.....she sure is a cutie. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's a doll. Bitsy and Rylee were going to be euthanized after their usefullness too,plus they had a mouthful of rotten teeth and no vetting.. they figured euthanizing was cheaper...that's how I got them...
Neither was house broken but patience and love.. Tilly will become the best girl ever,just wait and see.

Bitsy went from scared to velcro dog in not time..well about 4 months,so me that was fast considering what she'd been through..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn:

That's fantastic! My friend adopted a rescued puppy mill mom and I know just how hard it is to break through to these little ones. All they've known is a life of misery and don't understand what it is to love and be loved.

I'm so glad this potential pet parent understands and is willing to work with Tilly! Paws crossed that it all works out.

Bless you, dear friend, for being a loving foster mom!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Lynne - Everything will work out just fine for Tilly, either in this new home or with you for longer. Thank you for taking this baby in and giving her a second chance.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

God bless you Lynne. I totally understand. My last foster I had, I sobbed the entire hour drive home when I took her to her new family. Such a beautiful, happy and yet heart wrenching time. You've done wonders for precious Tilly. Thank you. Prayers that it will be evident if this is the right fit for both Tilly and the potential adopters.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Many thanks to the job all fosters do. I Know how sad this could be- God Bless You And i hope you know just how special you are for the work you do.*

*I Pray Tilly Has the best life to come. Nickee**


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You have done a great job!!!! and as everyone else said you will both know if its the right home for her or not!!!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tilly had such a bad past . I hope her new home will treat her really good.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't imagine the mixed emotions that you're feeling, happy that she 's going to a forever home, but sad that she 's leaving . I'm sure she 'll be fine, and she'll have a permanent home with lots of love and tenderness to help her to continue to be whole.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Lynne, Tilly is so precious!! She looks so wonderful and has thrived because of you and your care. I can understand your mixed feelings as you care for Tilly so much! Paws crossed here that this possible new home works out for this sweet little girl who deserves the best home!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh Lynne, you've done an amazing job with Tilly!! God will reward you for your kind heart. I hope she has a furever mom who gives her the love & patience you've given her! Give kisses to sweet Tilly from me :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I've fostered many abused and neglected dogs for heading into three decades so I know exactly how you feel. However, if you get to know the potential adopter and feel really good about who they are and how they will care for the little one, it makes it much easier to let them go. Just make sure the adopting family has been chosen well and their references checked. I also always knew that if I kept my fosters, that meant I wouldn't be able to help the next one who needed a temporary home and care (though I have kept a couple, including my first Maltese and our current Tibetan Terrier). And sadly there is always a next one, and one after that, and one after that who will need you.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow..reading about everyone who foster...you really are wonderful people..makes my heart feel so sad for you Lynn...I looked at her bio and she looks great. I hope whatever is best for Tilly happens...good luck


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but can you give it a trial run??? Would that just be too mean for Tilly???


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

italianna82 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but can you give it a trial run??? Would that just be too mean for Tilly???


It's always a "trial run" in a sense. The adopter will have to sign a contract that will require Tilly to be returned to us if the new home doesn't work out. I'm afraid as sensitive as Tilly is, we just need to feel certain that we have found the BEST home for her. I think it would be a big set back to her to live in anything but a nurturing situation, even for just a couple of weeks. That's why I am praying that Belinda will see this home as it really is, that she won't be fooled into believing it's perfect when it isn't. Belinda has been doing this for many years, and I'm confident with her abilities. There's been other inquiries for Tilly, but Belinda is being just as protective with Tilly as I am.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*My foster Desi*















I am feeling the same way with Desi. I just had to turn down a potential adopter because it wasn't the best home for Desi. The adopter was a single lady, but she worked full time and lived in apartment. Desi is still not potty trained or leashed trained. Desi needs someone that stays home and devote time to her potty issues. Desi has only been out of the cage for 2 months. She still has trust issues also. Hopefully someday there will be the right furever home for home, till then she is being a spoiled maltese in my house.:aktion033: These 2 pics are Desi's petfinder page.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn, did Tilly's adoption take place? Just wondering if the lady's home was approved.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bittersweet, indeed. Trust your instincts and I'm hoping things worked out. :wub::wub:You've done an amazing job, Lynne.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Must be soooo hard letting them go. I can imagine the feelings, of course you feel that way. You took his baby from her terrible environment and was the first to show that life can be wonderful! You must give her wings....and trust that Tilly will be loved going forward. Must be gut wrenching for you. Maltese Hugs


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Bless you for all you Do.*
* Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

fran said:


> View attachment 126530
> 
> 
> View attachment 126538
> I am feeling the same way with Desi. I just had to turn down a potential adopter because it wasn't the best home for Desi. The adopter was a single lady, but she worked full time and lived in apartment. Desi is still not potty trained or leashed trained. Desi needs someone that stays home and devote time to her potty issues. Desi has only been out of the cage for 2 months. She still has trust issues also. Hopefully someday there will be the right furever home for home, till then she is being a spoiled maltese in my house.:aktion033: These 2 pics are Desi's petfinder page.


Yes, Fran, that is exactly how I feel. I'm anxious - for her - to have her very own forever home, but until that perfect home comes along. She will be just fine here in my heart.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

The application did not go through. Turns out the lady failed to mention the 100# "watch dog" that is chained up in her back yard, or the fact that her Itailian Greyhound is not on HW protection. She got upset that Belinda called her vet and that the rescue was being too picky. Yes, the rescue is very picky, and I am more thankful than ever that they are. So... My bed remains full. lol

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

IvysMom said:


> I've fostered many abused and neglected dogs for heading into three decades so I know exactly how you feel. However, if you get to know the potential adopter and feel really good about who they are and how they will care for the little one, it makes it much easier to let them go. Just make sure the adopting family has been chosen well and their references checked. I also always knew that if I kept my fosters, that meant I wouldn't be able to help the next one who needed a temporary home and care (though I have kept a couple, including my first Maltese and our current Tibetan Terrier). And sadly there is always a next one, and one after that, and one after that who will need you.


I know what you mean,I kept two of my fosters...Bitsy and Rylee...
It's so hard to let them go but if I keep any more,I can't help the next one...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

angel's mom said:


> The application did not go through. Turns out the lady failed to mention the 100# "watch dog" that is chained up in her back yard, or the fact that her Itailian Greyhound is not on HW protection. She got upset that Belinda called her vet and that the rescue was being too picky. Yes, the rescue is very picky, and I am more thankful than ever that they are. So... My bed remains full. lol
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words.


Wowza! Kind of hard to forget those facts, isn't it? :w00t:

Lynn, is this the same Belinda who has worked with NMR on occasion? and who brought us Rosie? If so, they are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, I am just seeing this thread.

Bless you for being such an Earth Angel to Tilly. She looks so precious and is adorable.

Thank you so much for being there for darling Tilly.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

angel's mom said:


> The application did not go through. Turns out the lady failed to mention the 100# "watch dog" that is chained up in her back yard, or the fact that her Itailian Greyhound is not on HW protection. She got upset that Belinda called her vet and that the rescue was being too picky. Yes, the rescue is very picky, and I am more thankful than ever that they are. So... My bed remains full. lol
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words.


I am sorry to hear that  it can be so shocking when someone looks good on paper and then in reality is COMPLETELY different!! I really hate how people accuse Rescues of being "picky," and I know many people choose to buy a pet rather than adopt for this exact reason.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sorry this didnt work out-But you all Know Best. I WOuld love to Have Her. Wish she was In Pa**


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynne, I can't believe I mispelled your name in my last post. The fifteen minute timeframe to edit was gone. I am so sorry ... I know you are Lynne with an e. 

Again, you are an Earth Angel for all you do:tender:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

maggieh said:


> Wowza! Kind of hard to forget those facts, isn't it? :w00t:
> 
> Lynn, is this the same Belinda who has worked with NMR on occasion? and who brought us Rosie? If so, they are awesome!!!!!


Yes Ma'am, Maggie, the one and only. Her rescue, Allie's Hope Animal Rescue just received their 501(3)c. YEAH!!!! How cool is that! She used to post on SM too, but I don't remember what she went by. I've been fostering for her for about 1 1/2 yrs now.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Lynne, I can't believe I mispelled your name in my last post. The fifteen minute timeframe to edit was gone. I am so sorry ... I know you are Lynne with an e.
> 
> Again, you are an Earth Angel for all you do:tender:


Oh Marie, don't even worry about it. It doesn't bother me, especially on this forum, with our dear sweet Lynn on here also. I'll answer to either of them, and know where your heart is regardless. You are such a dear lady. Hugs


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

angel's mom said:


> Yes Ma'am, Maggie, the one and only. Her rescue, Allie's Hope Animal Rescue just received their 501(3)c. YEAH!!!! How cool is that! She used to post on SM too, but I don't remember what she went by. I've been fostering for her for about 1 1/2 yrs now.


I met her last year at the NMR picnic - awesome person!


----------

